# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Voice of America - Radio Programs.... Anyone listen?

## rockzmom

Does anyone actually listen to Voice of America Radio programs? I am asking for selfish reasons not to start a debate about VOA. But of course... if you really one to start a debate.. go ahead... just know, I don't have a dog in that fight.   ::  ...Thanks....  ::

----------


## Basil77

It's well-known that this radio (along with "Radio Freedom") is a CIA project. Only idiots listen it.  ::

----------


## Hanna

It usually calls itself "Radio Free Europe" or "Radio Liberty" not Voice of America. I think it's a rather creepy reminder of the past. They should drop it.  
In continental Europe, RFE and the US airbase radio stations were the only English language radio channels with good reception, so some people listened to them to practice English,  and also for countdown of US hits (that's how i first heard of it). Not necessary since the internet came along though! The USSR ran a radio channel called Radio Moskva which played music and had a news program. Same thing as RFE.  
"News with an agenda" to put it diplomatically!  I once listened to both at school, in Social Studies - as examples of propaganda. I hardly think this type of channel is going to pull any audience when this type of music is available absolutely everywhere and all countries have several 24-hour news channels and lots of commercial music channels (which many countries didn't have in the past.)   *But here is the weird thing: I've noticed that RFE is nowadays OFTEN quoted as a reliable source for news from Russia or Central Asia!* That's a bit surprising bearing in mind that it's financed by US intelligence! What kind of muppet would seriously believe that their news are objective? No doubt they get some good scopes though but I just find it creepy.

----------


## BappaBa

I remember their programs about good Afghan's mojahedeen. =) At that time VoA liked Osama сотоварищи.
Propaganda.

----------


## Hanna

*Apparently Abchazia and South Ossetia have decided to jam Radio Free Europe  (Liberty) by using some old Soviet equipment that is still around. According to the Swedish article I read, there is a special Radio Liberty broadcast to the Southern Russia/Ukraine region only, and that is the one they want to block. * 
Hm....  I wonder if it's just the South Ossetian government that supports this, and what the people think about it? Frankly it's rather extreme.. The government is saying that RFE is broadcasting without permission, but no doubt the real reason is that they channel is broadcasting information that they don't agree with. On the other hand, who asked an American govt owned channel to start broadcasting in this region in the first place?  
Probably all they'll accomplish by the ban is to get a lot of people to get interested in what RFE has to say (i.e. mostly anti-Russia rhetoric, probably...)  Forbidden fruit phenomenon. IMHO this is not the way to go....  although I do not consider South Ossetia's political decisions to be any of my business really.... 
Apparently people in these places do not generally have internet access since they usually don't own computers. [why? a second hand pc is very cheap!]  (The article did not mention whether they have international cable/sattellite channels.)  
So suppsedly there could be a few people who actually listen to this channel for a different angle on the news. When they find that the channel is jammed they will probably be right annoyed.

----------


## rockzmom

As an outsider, I do find this all very interesting. I mentioned I had personal reasons for my question and no dog in the fight.... my younger daughter was part of a press conference about a week and a half ago and one of the people she was interviewed by was VOA. So, to hear how it is thought of as only propaganda and evil... well... I guess she will have a black mark next to her name from now on.

----------


## Hanna

I guess the point is that this channel claims to want to spread the message of "democracy" and "freedom". But what it really does is promotes American values / interests. These values have a lot going for them, and are excellent in many ways  - in America! Other countries have their own values. 
But since American culture is quite appreciated/popular, its' values are an  "easy sell" -- e.g. play some good music, claim to support "freedom" which sounds good, add some "news" and voila you're beginning to win people over.  
However, nobody asked this channel to spread its message, and they're actually undermining local interests to some degree. The USSR "propaganda" channel packed up in 1991.. Frankly I had not realised until recently that Radio Free Europe was still in business, and I was rather shocked.  
Also, RFE is not very open about the fact that it's sponsored by the US military (that's why it has no commercials like other American media). I don't think most Americans would like to listen to a channel sponsored by Russian Intelligence,  and that's essentially the situation, although in reverse.   *Of course it's nothing against your daughter!*  IMHO they ought to pack it up and spend the money in the American healthcare system!  Drop the propaganda abroad and spend the money on improving public services for Americans.

----------

